# Wifi not staying connected to router

## MedicatedCoyote

Okay, moving back to Gentoo (I _always_ seem to come back to Gentoo) and I can't get my wifi to work for the life of me. I got ethernet going strong: 

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.3  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::214:22ff:fec3:de12  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:14:22:c3:de:12  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 39127  bytes 44239241 (42.1 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 37724  bytes 6570194 (6.2 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 15  bytes 2172 (2.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 15  bytes 2172 (2.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

...But I can't get the dang wifi to work no matter what I try. Poured over the wiki, searched the forums, etc. I'm missing laying in bed with my lappy. :(

1) Did a "ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1', to no avail.

2) I got rc-update to add eth1 to default, though it does nothing

3) There is no /dev/eth0 or /dev/eth1 - I fear I'm making a mess of things even though ethernet's working

4) She shows up in lspci:

```
03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

```

5) /proc/net/dev - SSDD: 

```
Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

    lo:    5940      63    0    0    0     0          0         0     5940      63    0    0    0     0       0          0

  eth0: 507402105  398866    0    0    0     0          0       126 45362638  339922    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

6) dmesg: 

```
raven / # dmesg | grep Intel

[    2.713689] ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

[    7.409974] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    7.409977] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[   10.916818] iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.10

raven / # dmesg | grep Wireless

raven / # 
```

I _LOATHE_ asking for help, especially just signing up and asking and all (Selfish dick move? I ain't even contributed to the forums!), but my GNU/Linux-fu just isn't strong enough to make sense of this quite yet. Help, please?Last edited by MedicatedCoyote on Sun Nov 10, 2013 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

This may be because in Gentoo Wireless Interfaces don't begin with eth, they begin with wlan.  See Section 4: Wireless Networking

----------

## Gusar

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> This may be because in Gentoo Wireless Interfaces don't begin with eth, they begin with wlan.

 

The naming is actually driver-specific (unless udev's renaming is active, but since MedicatedCoyote has an eth0, it seems he turned that off). The ipw2200 driver will indeed name the wifi interface eth1.

@MedicatedCoyote: We need the full dmesg output - don't post it directly here please, use a pastebin. But general points: Is the kernel configured correctly (does it contain the ipw2200 driver, preferably as a module)? Is the kernel installed correctly (common problem with some that have a separate /boot partition)? Did you install the firmware (most firmwares are in the linux-firmware package, but ipw2200 is one of the few exceptions, you need the ipw2200-firmware package)?

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Did NOT have ipw2200 emerged, thanka for that. Got that done, rebooted, still finding nothing. 

Here's your dmesg - http://pastebin.com/2eiJWnQX

I got sda1 as /, sda2 as /home/, and sda3 as swap. No seperate boot partition, here.

Iffy on the kernel, I just used genkernel with an initramfs. It's been years since I compiled a kernel, and honestly, I just didn't want to dick with it any more than I had to. And yes, linux-firmware is also emerged.[/url]

----------

## Gusar

There's nothing about wireless in that dmesg output. It's clear that your kernel is missing the ipw2200 driver. Add it and wifi will work. No idea how to do that with genkernel, never used it myself, but I'm sure there's documentation around.

----------

## eyoung100

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Okay, got kernel recompiled with it as a module and rebooted. Still not loading the driver. and I'm running into this little lovely when I try to force the module:

```
raven coyote # modprobe -f ipw2200

modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ipw2200': Exec format error
```

I'm at a loss at this one. :(

----------

## eyoung100

Is  Enable IA32 emulation also enabled in your kernel   :Question: 

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Nope, as I am running on a 32 bit x86 processor.

(edit) Just noticed module forcing isn't enabled, recompiling. However, I would think that there would be a reason why it would need to be forced.....

----------

## eyoung100

That won't help.  See this archive.  Specifically:

```
$ file /bin/bash 

$ uname -m
```

Please post output.

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

*Yawn* Good morning. Lots happened. Hosed my kernel, which wouldn't be so bad if I didn't forget to make a stable backup. Whoops. Could have fixed it, but in light of my problems I said screw it and started from scratch, rm -rf / and all.

This time I made sure to have ipw2200 and linux-firmware all snug and ready when I first compiled the kernel. Made sure everything was added. Went through the handbook line by line to make sure I didn't miss anything. I went nuts with the USE flag, making sure everything was just right. In short, I buried my pride, looked at the manual, and made sure I did it right. Everything looked fine so I just did a "emerge kde-meta firefox mplayer all the other crap I use" in one go, and here I am after a day and a half of compiling. (Side note - if you got a sense of humor about yourself, it's quite fun seeing how long you can make your system compile stuff in one go. Just the sheer ludicrosity of it all is rather entertaining.)

So here I am, just woken up and finding that my compile finished. Got to go to work in 20 minutes, so here's what I know after a quick look over -

1) Networkmanager is not showing up as a widget. Crud. Okay...

2) wpa_supplicant's GUI isn't showing any devices. Maybe I need to reconfigure? Okay, let's hunt...

3) 

```
Raven ~ # dmesg | grep ipw2200

[   10.694630] ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmprq

[   10.694632] ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

[   10.694883] ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection

[   10.927139] ipw2200: Detected geography ZZA (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)
```

All right, I know for a fact I'm somewhat in business.

4) 

```
Raven ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

I know it's working, just got to figure out what to do with it. (Give me a break! This is my first attempt at making wifi work from scratch, okay?)

I'm figuring my Friday night is going to be spent learning how to configure wpa_supplicant or some other crap, but the good news is that I know for a fact that I got the devices installed. 

Sorry for the brief message, but I really want to thank everyone who has helped, and it felt like a dick move just disappearing with no explanation and all. (Compile times, you know the drill.) As god awful maddening it is to bang your head up the wall trying to figure out why X, Y, and Z doesn't work, the fact of the matter is that it's better than the other distros configuring you away from the system, the freedom Gentoo gives is wonderful, I learn a lot during the process, and the forums aren't hostile when I hit a wall and need to ask a n00b question. Gotta love the madness of a source distro, thanks all. XD

(edit)

```
Raven ~ # file /bin/bash

/bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.9, stripped

Raven ~ # uname -m

i686

Raven ~ # 
```

Really, it's okay. :)

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Okay, mucking with wpa_supplicant. It seems like everything's working on the kernel/driver side, but I can't get the bloody thing to connect...!

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

        ssid="ICU812"

        psk="my_passcode"

        #psk=54c6d1c5738856bb9ce5c9bf9f8591cf48ebf6829c91c23c17005404cabd7c2f

}
```

What happens when I run it:

```
Raven conf.d # ifconfig eth0 down && ifconfig eth1 up

Raven conf.d # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

wpa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=0

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='ICU812'

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface eth1 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x1f flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

eth1: Own MAC address: 00:13:ce:be:59:21

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

eth1: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

eth1: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

eth1: Added interface eth1

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

CTRL_IFACE monitor attached - hexdump(len=25): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 32 33 35 31 2d 31 30 39 32 00

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=10):

     49 4e 54 45 52 46 41 43 45 53                     INTERFACES      

eth1: Control interface command 'INTERFACES'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=18):

     47 45 54 5f 43 41 50 41 42 49 4c 49 54 59 20 65   GET_CAPABILITY e

     61 70                                             ap              

eth1: Control interface command 'GET_CAPABILITY eap'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_CAPABILITY 'eap' 

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

eth1: Control interface command 'STATUS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=13):

     4c 49 53 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 53            LIST_NETWORKS   

eth1: Control interface command 'LIST_NETWORKS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=22):

     47 45 54 5f 4e 45 54 57 4f 52 4b 20 30 20 64 69   GET_NETWORK 0 di

     73 61 62 6c 65 64                                 sabled          

eth1: Control interface command 'GET_NETWORK 0 disabled'

CTRL_IFACE: GET_NETWORK id=0 name='disabled'

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

eth1: Control interface command 'STATUS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

eth1: Control interface command 'STATUS'

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=6):

     53 54 41 54 55 53                                 STATUS          

eth1: Control interface command 'STATUS'

^Ceth1: Removing interface eth1

eth1: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 pending_bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=DISCONNECTED

eth1: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

eth1: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

eth1: Cancelling scan request

eth1: Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

eth1: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 

CTRL_IFACE monitor send - hexdump(len=25): 2f 74 6d 70 2f 77 70 61 5f 63 74 72 6c 5f 31 32 33 35 31 2d 31 30 39 32 00

CTRL_IFACE wait for attached monitors to receive messages
```

Looking at stderr:

```
Nov  2 13:03:49 Raven kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

Nov  2 13:03:49 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: carrier acquired

Nov  2 13:03:49 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: checking for 169.254.137.106

Nov  2 13:03:54 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.137.106

Nov  2 13:03:57 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Nov  2 13:03:57 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: offered 192.168.0.3 from 192.168.0.1

Nov  2 13:03:58 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: carrier lost

Nov  2 13:03:58 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: carrier acquired

Nov  2 13:03:58 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: carrier lost

Nov  2 13:03:58 Raven dhcpcd[15773]: eth1: waiting for carrier

Nov  2 13:07:13 Raven kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

Nov  2 13:08:18 Raven kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready
```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

#config_eth1="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"
```

Lost... so totally lost, here. Been googling for the pass 2 hours and I'm still getting nowhere. :(

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Slowly getting there in my spare time. 

Got wifi showing and connecting to my neighbor's open hotspot, but my final problem is that when I connect to my router (Netgear CG3000D) it won't stay connected. Thinking that something's wrong with the authentication, I disabled all security and am just leaving it open. No dice, it still refuses to connect. Moreover, I know the router works as I'm connecting just fine via ethernet.

The problem persists in both wicd and wpa_supplicant, and as I mentioned it connects to my neighbor just fine (indeed, that's the connection I'm using to post this.) 

Here's some output of "wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -d -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" going crazy...

```
pa_supplicant v2.0

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='wheel'

ap_scan=1

WEXT: cfg80211-based driver detected

wext: interface eth1 phy: phy0

rfkill: initial event: idx=0 type=1 op=0 soft=0 hard=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0x1f flags 0x0

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

eth1: Own MAC address: 00:13:ce:be:59:21

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

eth1: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> INACTIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

ctrl_interface_group=10 (from group name 'wheel')

eth1: Added interface eth1

eth1: State: INACTIVE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

random: Got 20/20 bytes from /dev/random

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b06 len=8

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b1a len=8

EAPOL: disable timer tick

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

Wireless event: cmd=0x8b19 len=8

eth1: Event SCAN_RESULTS (3) received

Received 3017 bytes of scan results (12 BSSes)

eth1: BSS: Start scan result update 1

eth1: BSS: Add new id 0 BSSID 60:c3:97:63:c9:e2 SSID 'ATT685'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 1 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:9b:4f:ad SSID 'MOTOROLA-EF87B'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 2 BSSID 00:8e:f2:b4:7e:22 SSID 'B47E22'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 3 BSSID 00:26:b8:78:09:5b SSID 'Whatever'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 4 BSSID 06:8e:f2:4b:b7:8b SSID 'Austin 1'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 5 BSSID 28:c6:8e:0c:9b:2b SSID 'Austin'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 6 BSSID 28:c6:8e:13:ba:a0 SSID 'NETGEAR79'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 7 BSSID 00:18:f8:c4:d6:d8 SSID 'Palette'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 8 BSSID 06:a1:51:8a:1c:c6 SSID 'NETGEAR-Guest'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 9 BSSID 10:0d:7f:c6:84:30 SSID 'C68430'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 10 BSSID 00:0f:b5:62:a1:98 SSID 'NETGEAR'

eth1: BSS: Add new id 11 BSSID 00:18:39:65:70:e5 SSID 'linksys'

BSS: last_scan_res_used=12/32 last_scan_full=0

eth1: New scan results available

eth1: No suitable network found

eth1: Short-circuit new scan request since there are no enabled networks

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> INACTIVE

eth1: Checking for other virtual interfaces sharing same radio (phy0) in event_scan_results

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1002 ()

WEXT: Interface down

eth1: Event INTERFACE_DISABLED (30) received

eth1: Interface was disabled

eth1: State: INACTIVE -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> INTERFACE_DISABLED

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

l2_packet_receive - recvfrom: Network is down

RTM_NEWLINK: operstate=0 ifi_flags=0x1003 ([UP])

WEXT: Interface up

eth1: Event INTERFACE_ENABLED (29) received

eth1: Interface was enabled

eth1: Own MAC address: 00:13:ce:be:59:21

eth1: State: INTERFACE_DISABLED -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

eth1: Setting scan request: 0 sec 0 usec

RTM_NEWLINK, IFLA_IFNAME: Interface 'eth1' added

WEXT: if_removed already cleared - ignore event

eth1: State: DISCONNECTED -> SCANNING

eth1: Starting AP scan for wildcard SSID

Scan requested (ret=0) - scan timeout 30 seconds

RX ctrl_iface - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     54 45 52 4d 49 4e 41 54 45                        TERMINATE       

eth1: Control interface command 'TERMINATE'

eth1: Removing interface eth1

eth1: Request to deauthenticate - bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 pending_bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 reason=3 state=SCANNING

eth1: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

eth1: State: SCANNING -> DISCONNECTED

wpa_driver_wext_set_operstate: operstate 0->0 (DORMANT)

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=-1, operstate=5

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

EAPOL: Supplicant port status: Unauthorized

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

eth1: No keys have been configured - skip key clearing

eth1: BSS: Remove id 0 BSSID 60:c3:97:63:c9:e2 SSID 'ATT685' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 1 BSSID 7c:4f:b5:9b:4f:ad SSID 'MOTOROLA-EF87B' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 2 BSSID 00:8e:f2:b4:7e:22 SSID 'B47E22' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 3 BSSID 00:26:b8:78:09:5b SSID 'Whatever' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 4 BSSID 06:8e:f2:4b:b7:8b SSID 'Austin 1' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 5 BSSID 28:c6:8e:0c:9b:2b SSID 'Austin' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 6 BSSID 28:c6:8e:13:ba:a0 SSID 'NETGEAR79' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 7 BSSID 00:18:f8:c4:d6:d8 SSID 'Palette' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 8 BSSID 06:a1:51:8a:1c:c6 SSID 'NETGEAR-Guest' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 9 BSSID 10:0d:7f:c6:84:30 SSID 'C68430' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 10 BSSID 00:0f:b5:62:a1:98 SSID 'NETGEAR' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: BSS: Remove id 11 BSSID 00:18:39:65:70:e5 SSID 'linksys' due to wpa_bss_flush

eth1: Cancelling scan request

eth1: Cancelling authentication timeout

netlink: Operstate: linkmode=0, operstate=6

eth1: CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING 
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1
```

I haven't got the SSID's and stuff configured in the conf file as I've been using wpa_gui to toy with this. However, the results are the exact same if I set it up in a gui or a text file.

On the router end I even reset it to factory settings, the only change I made was unsecuring the wifi connection. Nada. 

Please tell me someone has any ideas...?

----------

## Gusar

The wpa_supplicant output lists found networks. Is your router among them? If not, is your wifi network hidden (broadcasting of the SSID turned off) by any chance? If that's the case, change it. Not broadcasting the SSID doesn't increase security one bit and can cause problems with some drivers.

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

My router is the 'C68430' on the list. Also, my cell phone connects to it just fine - it's what I'm typing this post on.

----------

## mrbassie

 *MedicatedCoyote wrote:*   

> My router is the 'C68430' on the list. Also, my cell phone connects to it just fine - it's what I'm typing this post on.

 

network={

ssid="ICU812"

        psk="my_passcode"

        #psk=54c6d1c5738856bb9ce5c9bf9f8591cf48ebf6829c91c23c17005404cabd7c2f

}	

Isn't that your problem?   :Confused: 

----------

## MedicatedCoyote

Ah, no. That was the conf before I reset the modem to factory. I finally got it connecting to the router just fine via wicd... it just disconnects randomly, sometimes seconds after I connect, sometimes hours. Cell phone still connects just fine. I've tried changing the channel to something that isn't used around here, but to no avail.

----------

## mrbassie

 *MedicatedCoyote wrote:*   

> Ah, no. That was the conf before I reset the modem to factory. I finally got it connecting to the router just fine via wicd... it just disconnects randomly, sometimes seconds after I connect, sometimes hours. Cell phone still connects just fine. I've tried changing the channel to something that isn't used around here, but to no avail.

 

I've actually replaced a netgear router recently with a linksys because it wouldn't keep working for more than a few hours and it had to be powered off and on a couple of times a day. It was pretty old. This was with every device in the house. It wasn't exactly the same problem as yours as what would happen is the connection wouldn't drop, but trying to connect to any site would just time out. If I restarted the wifi adaptor or rebooted it then it would refuse to allow me to reconnect.

I don't know enough about wifi or networking in general to be able to postulate why it still works for your phone but you might want to consider the possibilty that your router is simply borked. I've been told by people since that netgears are basically crap.

----------

